# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  camera cctv

## MYT.JIM

γεια σας. επειδή έχω κάποιον όπου ερχετε και μου κάνει ζημιές στο εξοχικό μου θα ήθελα να βάλω κάμερες. Έχω δει κάποιες φθηνές στο eshop Analog CCTV .
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι χρειάζεται για να γίνει. Αν πάρω μια κάμερα την συνδέω κατευθείαν στον υπολογιστή και καταγράφει με κάποιο πρόγραμμα στον σκληρό δίσκο? η θα χρειαστώ ξεχωριστώ καταγραφικό? Ο υπολογιστής εννοείτε οτι θα μένει συνεχεία ανοιχτός .Πόσα μετρά μακριά μπορώ να έχω την κάμερα ενσύρματα γιατί η απόσταση που θέλω εγώ είναι γύρω στα 20 μετρά και θα με ενδιέφερε η λήψη και σε σκοτάδι

----------


## galanisspy

Όσο για τα μέτρα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Για το σκοτάδι, η κάμερα πρέπει να βλέπει τουλάχιστον σε *1* *lux* η και σε *0,5*. Για τον υπολογιστή, υπάρχουν κάρτες *DVR* που μπορείς να συνδέσεις πάνω από μια κάμερα και να καταγράφεις για μέρες χωρείς πρόβλημα. Χωρίς αυτή την κάρτα δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς. Αν ξέρεις κάποιον τρόπο πες τον….! :Smile:

----------


## marks

Χωρίς κάρτα DVR δεν θα μπορείς να τις βλέπεις όλες μαζί ούτε να καταγράφεις οπότε dvr κάρτα αλλα καλήτερη λύση ξεχωριστό καταγραφικό

----------


## MYT.JIM

με τα πιο κατω θα μπορεσω να εχω εικονα και καταγραφει στον υπολογιστη?H  ποιοτητα δεν με απασχολη παραπολυ αλλα θα χρειαστω και τιποτα αλλο να  παρω?*

http://cgi.ebay.com/30LED-CCTV-Color...item19c367ec49

*http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-DVR-CCTV-Vid...item19bc081ad8
* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-4-Channels-C...item56422d66e1*

----------


## galanisspy

Θα χρειαστείς εννοείτε καλώδιο για τη σύνδεση αλλά και τροφοδοτικό για την κάμερα. 

(Λέει ότι δεν συμπεριλαμβάνετε στην τιμή). 


ΥΓ. θα χρειαστείς ένα από τα δυο dvr. Γιατί έχεις επιλέξει δυο;

----------


## dalai

Αν το θες για προστασια κλοπων,τοτε αυτα δεν κανουν να ξερεις
η καμερα που κοιτας ειναι 0 lux  γιατι εχει led.δηλαδη λεει οχι δεν θελει καθολου φως απο το περιβαλον γιατι εχει δικο της φωτισμό.Αρα ψευδός λεει 0 λουχ .Στην πραγματικοτητα δεν θα βλεπεις τιποτα μετα τα 3 μετρα μολις πεσει το σκοταδι.Και 3 μετρα δεν ειναι τιποτα
Για καμερα αξιοπρεπής  ψαξε για τυπου DNR. (digital noise reduction) 70 με 200 E
DVR 200 E
σκληρο 500GB 40E
Καλωδιο  καμερων (με τροφοδοσια και ομοαξονικο -και ηχο αν θες) 0,50 με 0.70 Ε/μετρο

Αλλιως ειλικρινα καλυτερα παρε 2 dummy  καμερες και στηστες σε περίοπτη θεση να τις βλεπουν να φοβουνται

Αν τυχει τιποτε για κλοπη ,99% γινεται βραδυ, και δεν φαινεται τιποτε.Αρα θα κανουν τιν ιδια δουλεια με τις dummy
Για PC  ουτε να το σκεφτεσαι. το πιθανοτερο ειναι να το βρεις κολλημενο και να μην εχει γραψει τιποτα. 
Αυτο που θα εγκαταστησεις να ξερεις οτι θα το χρειαστεις μετα ακομη και απο 2 χρονια, κααι τοτε θα πρεπει να δουλευει.Αλλιως τζαπα λεφτα θα εχεις δωσει. Οτι κανεις πρεπει να εχει οριζοντα μεγαλης αντοχης και αυτονομιας.
Στα λεω εκ ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ πειρας....και πολλη επώδυνης ...

----------


## marks

Υπάρχουν οικονομικά καταγραφικά και αν έχεις και ένα σχετικό φωτισμό και οικονομικές καμερούλες να σε καλύψουν

----------


## k_palios

Ριξε μια ματια εδω φιλε, emimikos.gr εχω παρει 3 συστηματα dvr+καμερες απο το συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι σχετικα φτηνα

----------


## MYT.JIM

εριξα μια ματια στο emimikos.gr και εχει καποια ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα και μαλλον θα παρω κατι απο εκει

----------


## MYT.JIM

Λεω να παρω τα παρακατω τι λετε?

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=418&page=1

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=476&page=1

εκτος απο καλωδιο και ενα σκληρο δισκο θα χρειαστω κατι αλλο? Πηρα τηλεφωνο στο μαγαζι και μου ειπανε για αποστασεις 20-30 μετρα δεν θα εχω προβλημα και τον ρωτησα και για 100 μετρα αποσταση και μου ειπε επειδη ειναι μακρια και ειναι ακριβα τα καλωδια να χρεισιμοποιησω UTP καλωδιο αλλα θελει και κατι αλλο πριν και μετα αλλα δεν θυμαμε πως μου το ειπε. Ρευμα θα εχουν ολες η καμερες κοντα τους. εχετε να προτεινετε κατι αλλο σε αυτη την τιμη περιπου ?

----------


## marks

Το DVR ΕΧΩ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 30 είναι μια χαρα η κάμερα 520 tv lines παει τσαμπα στο συγκεκριμενο καταγραφικο καλυβεσαι και με 420 tvlines και τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικά

----------


## sembel

Αυτή η κάμερα είναι σαφώς καλύτερη απο εκείνη που έδειξες στο e-bay αλλά και πάλι μην περιμένεις να βλέπεις στα 20 μέτρα, και όπως είπε και ο marks η 420 tvlines σου φτάνει αν έχει αισθητή διαφορά στην τιμή . Δική μου γνώμη είναι να βάλεις και λίγο φωτισμό π.χ. με ανιχνευτή κίνησης όπου σε βολέυει (καμιά φορά είναι καλύτερα να "ψαρώσουν" απ'το φώς και να μην προσπαθήσουν καν να μπούν μέσα.
Για την απόσταση δέν έχεις πρόβλημα και στα 50 μ. αλλά και αν χρειαστέις πιό πολλά μέτρα θα βάλεις ένα balun δές εδώ : ( http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/home.php?cat=786 ) και θα χρησημοποιήσεις καλώδιο UTP που είναι και πιό φτηνό απο ένα καλό CCTV !
Όσο για το DVR δεν το σηζητάμε ότι είναι τζάμπα αυτό που δείχνεις αν και εγώ θα προτημούσα ένα δικτυακό  ( άν έχεις βέβαια internet εκεί ) για να μπορείς να το παρακολουθείς απο το σπίτι όποτε θές και να καταγράφεις ας πούμε και στο σπίτι γιατί πολοί κλέφτες το πρώτο που κάνουν είναι να παίρνουν τους υπολογιστές και τα καταγραφικά ( αν τα βρούν ) για να έχουν το κεφάλι τους ήσυχο !!!

----------


## MYT.JIM

φιλε sembel τωρα με το ιντερνετ που μου ειπες με ενδιαφερει μιας και δεν εχει και πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα τιμης.
βρηκα στο παρακατω site 

http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%BA%CE...D-p-13752.html

και το
http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%BA%CE...D-p-13942.html

οπου ξερει καποιος τι διαφορα εχει? οποτε θα παρω ενα απο τα δυο.
για καμερα αυτες τις δυο οπου και οι δυο θα βρησκονται σε φωτιζομενω χωρο με προβολεις. οποτε δεν θα εχω προβλημα με ποιοτητα πιστευω. 
http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CF%81%CE...83-p-1689.html

http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/-%CE%BA%C...BD-p-1687.html

λοιπον η μια θα μπει σε αποστασει κοντα στα  100 με 130 μετρα οπου θα συνθεθει με καλωδιο UTP οποτε λεω και την δευτερη να την συνθεσω το ιδιο μιας και το καλωδιο θα περναει απο εκει που θα ειναι και η δευτερη. 
θα παρω και απο ενα ζευγαρι video balun το παρακατω λεω μου κανει
http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%BA%CE...B5-p-1104.html

2 τροφοδοτικα 
http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%BA%CE...D-p-14244.html

οποτε με τα παραπανω θα παρω και καλωδιο UTP γυρω στα 150 μετρα να εχουμε , ενα σκληρο δισκο sata και δεν νομιζω να χρειαζετε και κατι αλλο η κανω λαθος?

μηπως ξερετε τα παρακατω πως τα χρησιμοποιουμε ?

http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%AE%CE...E%BD-p-40.html

και κατι αλλο με το ιντερνετ πως γινετε να εχω εικονα απο αλλον υπολογιστη? Εχω συνδεσει adsl εκει που θα μπει το καταγραφικο μετα πως γινετε?

----------


## sembel

Το dvr με τόσο μικρή διαφορά που έχει στην τιμή φυσικά θα προτιμήσεις το 674Z 
  Για τις κάμερες τώρα αυτές οι δύο έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά στον φακό η μία έχει φακό 3,6mm δηλ. ευρυγώνιο ενώ η άλλη έχει 6mm είναι φακός για να βλέπεις μακριά !
  Τροφοδοτικό καλό . Θα μπορούσες βέβαια να κάνεις μια υπερβολή ας πούμε : για να μην πάει κανένας εξυπνάκιας να σου κόψει το ρεύμα απ’τήν χελώνα πριν μπει καν στην αυλή σου και πάει όλο το κλειστό κύκλωμα τζάμπα να βάλεις ένα τροφοδοτικό σαν αυτό : PSU-1205 με μπαταρία ή ένα καλό UPS .
  To τελευταίο δεν ξέρω γιατί το έβαλες? Είναι ανιχνευτής δέσμης για εξωτερική χρήση για συναγερμούς (πομπός και δέκτης) θέλει καλώδια και στα δύο και να στοχεύει το ένα το άλλο .
  Τώρα για την σύνδεση του dvr θέλει λίγο δουλίτσα να ορίσεις IP / πόρτες στο router / να κάνεις DDNS αν έχεις δυναμική IP και όχι στατική κ.λ.π.  Θέλει δηλ. αυτό που λέμε στην καθαρεύουσα R.F.M (δηλ. read the fucking manual)  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## picdev

έχω δουλέψει με τη κάρτα καταγραφής που πουλάει το esop μάρκας kgaurd(έχει και καταγραφικά), πολύ καλό μηχάνημα ,για τα λεφτά τους είναι κορυφή καμία σχέση με φτηνιάρικο κινέζικο προιόν
 έχει και wachdog που συνδέται με το reset της μητρικης και αν κολήσει κάνει reset,
ορίζεις κάθε πότε να κάνει reset το pc, και πόσες χώρο να κρατάει στο δίσκο απο το βιντεο που γραφει, το μονο προβλημα που αντιμετόπισα ήταν οτι σταμάτησε να γράφει όταν γέμιζε ο δίσκος αλλα το ρύθμισα να αφήνει 100gb ελεύθερα και τώρα ειναι οκ, αναγνωρίζει κίνηση,κάνει εγγραφή στη κίνηση, στέλνει sms mms email όταν δει κίνηση , παρακολούθηση μέσω internet, πρόγραμμα εγγραφης και ένα κάρο πράγματα,
το μόνο άσχημο είναι οτι οι οδηγίες δεν ειναι τόσο καλές αλλα με λίγο πέδεμα θα κάνεις τη δουλειά σου με 100ε και ένα παλιό pc
τώρα οι κάμερες είναι άλλο πράγμα και παίζει ρόλο στη ποιότητα της εικόνας, αν θέλεις να ξεκορίζει πρόσωπα κτλ,
εγώ τα πήρα απο το e mimikos τα υπόλοιπα

----------


## wankel

Καλησπέρα... Ελπίζω να μην βγαίνω εκτός θέματος... θα χρειαστεις και ενα σκληρό δίσκο φαντάζομαι μιας και δεν είδα να περιλαμβάνεται στις παραπάνω προσφορές των DVR... εκτος αν δεν ειδα καλά ή αν το έχεις υπολογίσει

----------

